# Cruze 2018 OBD scanner



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's ALL the same scanner since 1995. For every vehicle on the planet.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Blue Driver. BlueDriver Scan Tool | BlueDriver


----------



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

Blu driver is great! You can see live data, fuel trim, and al sorts of mode 6 stuff.


----------

